# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Bán máy khoan từ Powerbor, máy khoan từ Revo, máy khoan từ Nitto

## nguyenxuantien100691

Máy khoan từ là định nghĩa dùng để chỉ dòng máy khoan có đặc điểm với thiết kế dựa trên nguyên tắc hút của lực từ tính để liên kết chặt giữa máy khoan và vật cần khoan. Hệ thống từ tính của máy khoan từ thường được sử dụng là nam châm điện, một số dòng sử dụng nam châm vĩnh cửu như trường phái máy khoan từ dùng khí nén.

Chức năng chính của máy khoan từ là nó thường dùng để khoan lỗ trên những vật liệu như: Sắt, Thép, Nhôm... và các vật liệu kim loại khác. Ngoài ra một số model dòng máy khoan từ khác ngoài khả năng khoan còn được trang bị thêm khả năng khoét, taro hoặc vác miệng lỗ.

Đặc điểm nổi bật trong công dụng của máy khoan từ là nó có thiết kế với kích thước nhỏ gọn, trọng lượng nhẹ, giúp người dùng có thể dễ dàng di chuyển máy khoan đến các vị trí trên cao, các nơi có khoảng cách chật hẹp hoặc tại những vị trí mà các loại máy khoan từ khác không thể làm được. Ngoài ra nó còn có khả năng làm việc theo chiều dọc, chiều ngang hay chiều lộn ngược do được trang bị đế từ có lực hút mạnh trên nhiều vật liệu kim loại.

Dòng máy khoan từ thường có thiết kế được trang bị đi kèm mũi khoan từ do nhà sản xuất cung cấp, nhưng ngoài ra một số dòng máy khoan từ có thiết kế đầu khoan rất đa năng, do đó giúp đầu khoan có khả năng sử dụng được các mũi khoan từ trên thị trường mà không cần phải trang bị dự phòng mũi khoan từ của nhà sản xuất.

Nhờ các ưu điểm vượt trội, do đó các model dòng máy khoan từ hiện nay đang được ứng dụng khá rộng rãi trong các ngành sản xuất như: Gia công kết cấu thép, Cầu trục, Cẩu trục đường sắt, Giàn khoan... Ngoài ra nó còn được người dùng bình chọn là một trong những dòng máy khoan có chất lượng cao, công suất vận hành bền bỉ, luôn phù hợp với yêu cầu sử dụng của người dùng và đem lại hiệu quả làm việc cao.

*Quý khách hàng mua máy khoan từ vui lòng liên hệ Hotline: 0937 377 780 - 0932 114 124. Cảm ơn quý khách.*

----------


## CKD

Có hình mẫu, kích thước, công suất & giá máy tham khảo không?
Máy khoan từ hay vậy, như bác chủ bảo dùng được với NHÔM, có thật vậy không?

----------


## Nam CNC

khoan nhôm nhưng hít trên cái bệ sắt đó chú.

----------


## elenercom

Bác chủ có cái nào Nhặt bãi còn ngon thì inbox cho tôi nhé. Thanks




> Máy khoan từ là định nghĩa dùng để chỉ dòng máy khoan có đặc điểm với thiết kế dựa trên nguyên tắc hút của lực từ tính để liên kết chặt giữa máy khoan và vật cần khoan. Hệ thống từ tính của máy khoan từ thường được sử dụng là nam châm điện, một số dòng sử dụng nam châm vĩnh cửu như trường phái máy khoan từ dùng khí nén.
> 
> Chức năng chính của máy khoan từ là nó thường dùng để khoan lỗ trên những vật liệu như: Sắt, Thép, Nhôm... và các vật liệu kim loại khác. Ngoài ra một số model dòng máy khoan từ khác ngoài khả năng khoan còn được trang bị thêm khả năng khoét, taro hoặc vác miệng lỗ.
> 
> Đặc điểm nổi bật trong công dụng của máy khoan từ là nó có thiết kế với kích thước nhỏ gọn, trọng lượng nhẹ, giúp người dùng có thể dễ dàng di chuyển máy khoan đến các vị trí trên cao, các nơi có khoảng cách chật hẹp hoặc tại những vị trí mà các loại máy khoan từ khác không thể làm được. Ngoài ra nó còn có khả năng làm việc theo chiều dọc, chiều ngang hay chiều lộn ngược do được trang bị đế từ có lực hút mạnh trên nhiều vật liệu kim loại.
> 
> Dòng máy khoan từ thường có thiết kế được trang bị đi kèm mũi khoan từ do nhà sản xuất cung cấp, nhưng ngoài ra một số dòng máy khoan từ có thiết kế đầu khoan rất đa năng, do đó giúp đầu khoan có khả năng sử dụng được các mũi khoan từ trên thị trường mà không cần phải trang bị dự phòng mũi khoan từ của nhà sản xuất.
> 
> Nhờ các ưu điểm vượt trội, do đó các model dòng máy khoan từ hiện nay đang được ứng dụng khá rộng rãi trong các ngành sản xuất như: Gia công kết cấu thép, Cầu trục, Cẩu trục đường sắt, Giàn khoan... Ngoài ra nó còn được người dùng bình chọn là một trong những dòng máy khoan có chất lượng cao, công suất vận hành bền bỉ, luôn phù hợp với yêu cầu sử dụng của người dùng và đem lại hiệu quả làm việc cao.
> ...

----------

